
Guy Who Robbed Someone at Gunpoint for a Domain Name Is Getting 20 Years in Jail - dsr12
https://motherboard.vice.com/en_us/article/pavwj8/armed-robbery-domain-website-gunpoint-doitforstate
======
ggg9990
After getting multiple times by the guy he shot first. Good riddance.

~~~
justboxing
IT's also impressive that the perp survived multiple gun-shots to the chest.
Wonder if he was wearing a vest.

------
rboyd
gotta opt-in for that WhoisGuard

